# Prompt vote for August 2021



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 24, 2021)

Vote for your favourite prompt. There are four word prompts and four picture prompts (below).

Picture 1)






Artist: Earl & Bonita Snellenberger


2)





Artist: Mariusz Lewandowski


3)





Artist: Mike Lynch


4)





Artist: James Gurney


----------



## Jonthom (Jul 28, 2021)

Minor point: my suggestion was Heart of an Anarchist, Soul of a  *Prince *- not Priest.

That said, Priest works just as well and opens up new possibilities so may as well leave as it is


----------

